# Dupont Ink in Europe



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

Just wondering - where is a cheap place in Europe (or elsewhere) where to buy dupont artistri inks?

Where are you guys buying your inks and how much are they?

tnx!


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

cmon folks. give me some hints where to buy ink cheap


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

I dont know where you.re from but here you go.

Belgium [email protected]
Finland Sesoma Oy
Greece Polyprint S.A.
Italy CASSANDRO srl
Latvia sesoma-Latvija
Poland Maxi Media /wide format digital printing house/
Portugal [email protected]
Spain www.armtexsl.com
Turkey dijital teknolojiler
Just take your pick


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

cool. tnx. great information.


----------



## customshirts123 (Jan 20, 2008)

American screen supply has good prices cheaper than USSP and they do free shipping. I do not know about free shipping outside of the US. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

davitos said:


> Just wondering - where is a cheap place in Europe (or elsewhere) where to buy dupont artistri inks?
> 
> Where are you guys buying your inks and how much are they?
> 
> tnx!


You might try...

DTG Inks - Home


----------

